# trouble printing line art



## mdowell87 (Aug 12, 2010)

Big trouble ya,ll.I can not print my line art of any quality...I have a 2050 hp printer & useing print artist,my computor is compac pasarieo,2 g of mem...I did it in 1200dots in gray scale.low quality.In other formats it turns blue or purple .thinking of buying a lazor printer.I don,nt have a lot of $.Help,thanks


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Raster line art should be converted to monochrome for printing, not grayscale. Once you do that you should get a dark black print.


----------



## mdowell87 (Aug 12, 2010)

monochrome?wilol my computor understand it?thank you Michael


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

mdowell87 said:


> monochrome?wilol my computor understand it?thank you Michael


Yes. Monochrome just means that all the pixels are the same color (in this case they should be black) so the printer will print the graphic as solid blacks.


----------

